# die / das Ersparnis



## jos.dan

Hey everyone!

While reviewing my vocabulary, I came across "Ersparnis". Is this noun feminine or neutral? Both Duden and Wiktionary cite that both genders are correct, listing feminine first but also offering the declination of the noun if it were used as neutral. However, many sites online claim only "die Ersparnis" is correct. So I can infer most people would use it as feminine. So my question is: do _you _ever use it as a neutral noun? maybe it's a regional thing?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Sowka

I don't think I have ever used this word in a singular form. 

For me, it's "die Ersparnisse".


----------



## Demiurg

I would use the feminine form:

_Das führt zu einer Ersparnis von 10% im Jahr bei den Energiekosten._


----------



## Kajjo

Correct, it is only "die Ersparnis", but mostly used in plural.

Ersparnis

Where did you find a Duden that gives "das Ersparnis"?!


----------



## Hutschi

Duden: Ersparnis

Unten in der Deklinationstabelle, es gibt zwei.

Grammatik​INFO


SINGULARPLURALNOMINATIVdie Ersparnisdie Ersparnisse


...




SINGULARPLURALNOMINATIVdas Ersparnisdie Ersparnisse


----------



## Kajjo

Für mich offensichtlich ein Fehler im Duden. Die Genus-Angabe oben ist korrekt.


----------



## Frieder

jos.dan said:


> do _you _ever use it as a neutral noun?


No. Never. 

Sounds a bit like the neutral form could be in use in Austria or Swizzerland though – they have lots of "special" articles.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Ersparnis kommt fast nur mit unbestimmtem Artikel vor:_ Ein Ersparnis von ..._

In dieser Form ist es aber recht häufig.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Für mich offensichtlich ein Fehler im Duden. Die Genus-Angabe oben ist korrekt.


Nein, es gibt beide Wörter. Meist werden sie so unterschieden: _Die Ersparnis_ ist der Vorgang des Ersparens und _das Ersparnis_ ist eine zusammengesparte Menge an etwas, meist an Geld. Da beide Wörter meist im Plural verwandt werden, fällt der Unterschied meist nicht auf und viele Sprecher machen die Unterscheidung darum konzeptuell nicht. Aber im Prinzip existieren beide Wörter.


----------



## Kajjo

DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

Hätte ich gleich schauen sollen... hier wird "die Ersparnis" in BEIDEN Bedeutungen laut #9 gegeben und "das Ersparnis" als österreichische Nebenform. Hat Frieder in #7 also recht gehabt.


----------



## berndf

Auch in DWDS ist kommt _das Ersparni_s nur in Bedeutung 1 (eine zusammengesparte Menge) vor.

In Bedeutung 2 (der Vorgang des Ersparens) heißt es immer _die Ersparni_s.

Das ist also mit meinem in in #9 dargestellten Verständnis kompatibel.


----------



## Kajjo

Das lese ich nicht aus DWDS heraus. Sie geben alle Grammatikangaben für das Lemma und nicht für die oben angegebene Nebenform.

Wir können uns wohl einfach einigen auf: _Standardsprachlich-bundesdeutsch nur "die Ersparnis". _


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wir können uns wohl einfach einigen auf: _Standardsprachlich-bundesdeutsch nur "die Ersparnis". _


Nein. Ich sehe es nach wie vor so, wie in #9 beschrieben.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Nein, es gibt beide Wörter. Meist werden sie so unterschieden: _Die Ersparnis_ ist der Vorgang des Ersparens und _das Ersparnis_ ist eine zusammengesparte Menge an etwas, meist an Geld. Da beide Wörter meist im Plural verwandt werden, fällt der Unterschied meist nicht auf und viele Sprecher machen die Unterscheidung darum konzeptuell nicht. Aber im Prinzip existieren beide Wörter.


Das war mein Gefühl auch. Ich habe nur keine Belege gefunden.

Das ist aber auch der Grund, warum "ein Ersparnis" relativ oft vorkommt.
Er konnte ein Ersparnis von ... erzielen.
"Das Ersparnis beträgt" ist selten.
"Das Ersparnis " ist dagegen recht häufig, aber es gibt viele Fälle, bei denen "das" nicht zu "Ersparnis" gehört. (Für Sie *heißt das *Ersparnis von Zeit und Kosten ...) Quelle: Produktion - GUTMANNHAUS
Solche Formen muss man ausklammern.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Nein. Ich sehe es nach wie vor so, wie in #9 beschrieben.


Du ignorierst die eindeutige Angabe "österreichische Nebenform"?


----------



## berndf

Ok. Es bleibt dann wahrscheinlich eine Interpretationsfrage. "Österreichisch" daran ist meiner Erfahrung nach die Verwendung von _Ersparnis_ in Bedeutung 1 im Singular. In Deutschland wird das Wort in dieser Bedeutung meines Wissens ausschließlich und nicht nur meist im Plural verwendet und die Frage nach dem Genus lässt sich nicht abschließend entscheiden.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Sache ist zumindest umstritten:

Die oder das Ersparnis? | Genus – korrekturen.de



> Im Deutschen gibt es eine ganze Reihe an Substantiven mit schwankendem Genus. Hier finden Sie die häufigsten Zweifelsfälle, was den richtigen Artikel betrifft.
> 
> Der, die oder das? – Ersparnis
> 
> 
> SubstantivArtikelAnmerkungenErsparnisdie_Gen._ –, _Pl._ Ersparnisse. Im Singular bezeichnet man mit _Ersparnis_ zumeist das, was man (an Geld, Arbeit, Aufwand) (ein)gespart hat, während der Plural _Ersparnisse_ i. d. R. im Sinne des gesamten gesparten Geldes gebraucht wird.* In Österreich war früher auch das Neutrum gebräuchlich, mittlerweile gilt jedoch nur noch die feminine Form als richtig.* Jedoch: _das Ersparte._



edit: Bemerkung: Hervorhebung in unterer Tabellenzeile von mir.


----------



## jos.dan

Vielen Dank für alle Anworte!  Wie immer, ihr alle habt mir wirklich geholfen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _das Ersparni_s [....] Bedeutung 1 (eine zusammengesparte Menge)


also gleichbedeutend mit "das Ersparte", das mMn. häufiger vorkommt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> also gleichbedeutend mit "das Ersparte", das mMn. häufiger vorkommt.


Außer eben im Plural (etwa in: _Ich habe meine Ersparnisse aufgebraucht_). Und dann kann man nicht entscheiden, ob _die Ersparnis_ oder _das Ersparnis_ zugrunde liegt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe an den Duden geschrieben, der Korrekturvorschlag wurde an die zuständige Stelle weitergeleitet.


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Thema: Fehler bei Ersparnis (?)
> Sehr geehrte Duden-Redaktion,
> bei einer Änderung muss ein Fehler durchgerutscht sein.
> Oben steht, Ersparnis sei feminin, also "die Ersparnis".
> In den Deklinationsformen stehen dagegen noch die feminine und die sächliche Form, ohne weitere Erklärung.
> Was ist korrekt?
> Gibt es einen Bedeutungsunterschied? - Wenn ja, sollte der aufgenommen werden.
> Freundliche Grüße
> Bernd Hutschenreuther



Antwort:


> vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis.
> 
> Ihre E-Mail haben wir an die dafür zuständige Redaktion weitergeleitet.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr Duden-Kundenservice-Team


----------



## Hutschi

> Sehr geehrter Herr Hutschenreuther,
> 
> nachfolgend erhalten Sie die Antwort unserer Redaktion:
> 
> "Vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. Hier ist tatsächlich fälschlicherweise eine Tabelle stehen geblieben, da das neutrale Genus nicht mehr üblich ist. Wir haben diese nun dank Ihres Hinweises gelöscht."
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr Duden-Kundenservice-Team


----------



## Kajjo

Super, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!

Da habe ich mit #4 ja goldrichtig gelegen!


----------

